# Anfängerfragen



## bathgate (2. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

wie in meiner Vorstellung geschrieben bin ich blutiger Anfänger und habe gerade erst mit meinem Online-Kurs angefangen, d.h. ich habe noch nicht mal nen Angelschein. Daher hoffe, ich, dass Ihr mir meine Anfängerfragen verzeiht und sie trotzdem beantwortet.

Wenn jetzt mal der Kaufpreis für die Rute nicht die große Rolle spielt, warum sollte ich dann zig verschiedene Ruten kaufen je nach Wurfgewicht? Warum nicht einfach mal was "kräftiges", was nicht nur zu meiner Figur passt, sondern mit dem ich neben dem Barsch auch nen größeren Waller angeln könnte? Gleiches gilt für die Schnur. Warum nicht einfach mal ne 3000er geflochtene Schnur drauf? Ist für die meisten Fische überdimensioniert, aber vielleicht geht ja auch mal ein größerer Hecht drauf und dann freut man sich über die stabile Ausrüstung.

Vielen Dank,

Bathgate


----------



## Mescalero (2. Juli 2022)

Ganz einfach weil es keinen Spaß macht, mit einer Hechtausrüstung Barsche zu fangen. Umgekehrt dagegen sehr, ist aber meist nicht waidgerecht und sollte im Interesse des Fischwohls nicht gemacht werden.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (2. Juli 2022)

Kauf dir eine 300 cm Rute mit 300 G Wuirfgewicht, eine dicke Rolle drauf und 0,25 mm geflochtene Schnur und schon kannst du von Barsch bis Wels alles fangen
Allerdings verlierst du schnell die Lust am Angeln
Erstmal auf eine Fischart festlegen, wobei du Hecht, Zander und Barsch auch noch mit einer Rute fangen kannst
Ich fange meine Hechte auch mit einer Rute bis 35 g Wurfgewicht, allerdings fische ich nur vom Boot aus
Zu Anfang reichen 2 Ruten


----------



## bathgate (2. Juli 2022)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldungen. Aktuell glaube ich, dass es mir mehr um ein waidgerechtes Ergebnis mit entsprechender Erfolgsquote gehen wird. Gibt es sachliche Gründe wie z.B. Veränderungen im Anschlag o.ä., weshalb ich teilweise lieber mit leichterer oder kleinerer Rute angeln sollte?


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Juli 2022)

Warum werden wohl alle Angler, mit jeweils an die Methode und Fischart angepasstem Gerät fischen?
Richtig, weil sie fangen wollen und nicht nur ihre Köder baden wollen!
Es macht z.B. überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit einer starken Hechtrute und entsprechend dicken Schnüren auf Barsch mit kleinen leichten Ködern zu fischen.
Man erzielt nur erbärmliche Wurfweiten und von einer vernünftigen Köderführung bleibt dann auch nix übrig.
Es ist natürlich nicht auszuschließen, das man mit dem Hechtgerät doch mal einen erwünschten Beifang, von dann häufig kapitalen Barschen machen kann.
Was aber definitiv nicht waidgerecht ist, mit viel zu leichten Ruten, die eigentlich fürs Barschangeln gedacht sind, gezielt auf Hechte zu gehen, obwohl ein Beifang nie auszuschließen ist.
Weil die Fische (Hechte) dann im sommerwarmen Wasser platt gedrillt werden und zwingend entnommen werden müssen, weil sie dann ohnehin des Todes sind und zurückgesetzt keine Überlebenschance haben.
Es ist unbestritten möglich, auch mit einer 15gr.WG Spinne einen kapitalen Hecht zu fangen, sinnvoll und Waidgerecht ist es dennoch nicht!
Also, beim Raubfischangeln, eine Rute für Barsch, Forelle bis 30gr.WG, wenn man kompromissbereit ist, lässt sich Hecht und Zander kombinieren mit einer Rute bis 60gr. WG und wenn es schwer wird, also gezielt auf Großhecht und Waller geht, dann ab 100Gr.WG bis 200gr.Wg..
Alle an dem Gerät verwendeten Komponenten sollten auch passen, Schnurstärken, Karabiner, Wirbel, Haken und Co..
So, und wenn du zu geizig bist, dich entsprechend auszurüsten, dann lass es besser gleich sein, mit dem A-Schein.
Angeln ist ein schönes Hobby, gibt es allerdings leider nicht im Sonderangebot.
Es ist natürlich nicht jeder ein Geldscheixxer, daher empfehle ich sich für den Anfang erst mal auf eine der Methoden und Fischarten zu beschränken.
Viele fangen zunächst mal mit Barschangeln an und so Einige bleiben auch daran kleben.
Oder eben die Hecht/Zander Klasse.
Entsprechende Gerätevorschläge erhälst du hier im Board auch, aber auch hierbei empfehle ich nicht unbedingt mit den billigsten Geräten anzufangen, aber dies ist relativ, weil dann noch der Spassfaktor eine Rolle spielt und besonders bei den Rollen auch Langlebigkeit.

Beim Angeln auf Friedfische gibt es genau so eine Staffelung, aber dazu fällt anderen hier wohl mehr ein?

Jürgen


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juli 2022)

Das Wallerangeln würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal gedanklich ausklammern. Gerät für gezielte Wallerangelei ist für andere Angelarten unbrauchbar und umgekehrt.
Natürlich wird man auch mal einen 1,20m Waller mit leichtem Gerät landen können, das sollte aber nicht das Ziel sein.

Davon ab reicht 1 Combo natürlich aus, um 90% der bei uns angelbaren Fische zu beangeln. Nennt sich Allround. Allround ist natürlich immer auch Kompromiss.
1 Combo mittleres WG, mittlere Rolle, mittlere Schnur ist ausreichend für mittlere Köder, mittlere Wurfweiten usw. Im Prinzip reicht das auch für den Anfang oder für 2x im Jahr angeln gehen. Dass man für jeden Pfurz eine eigene Combo braucht ist völliger Unsinn und eher Verkaufsargument der Industrie als sachlich begründet.
Wenn du aber dabei bleibst und "Blut geleckt" hast wirst du schnell merken, dass es doch Unterschiede gibt und dir die eine Combo nicht ausreicht, weil im Detail zu wenig genau.

Auf der anderen Seit muss man auch sagen, dass man eine gutwertige Combo für deutlich unter 100 € bekommt (als Anfänger natürlich zzgl. den ganzen anderen Kram den man so braucht), nach oben offen. Das ist weniger als 1x Volltanken oder 1x mit der Family Pizza Essen gehen. 
Bei kleinem Taschengeld für den Jungangler ist die 1 Combo Methode also absolut vertretbar, ansonsten geht der Trend eindeutig zur Zweitcombo. Angeln ist eigentlich keine Frage des Geldes.


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juli 2022)

Bei Ködern die einfach durchgekurbelt werden kann das bedingt funktionieren. 

Wenn dann aber Köder animiert werden sollen, ist das nur mit einer der Ködergröße/-gewicht
 angepassten Ausrüstung möglich.


----------



## Lajos1 (3. Juli 2022)

Hallo bathgate 

nun hast Du ja schon einige Tipps bekommen. Vergiss aber nicht, auch so 200-300 Euro für Kleinmaterial, Tasche oder Rucksack etc. einzuplanen. Der Spruch "Kleinvieh macht auch Mist" in diesem Zusammenhang .... kostet auch Geld trifft für Angelgeräte zu, gerade auch wenn es nicht nur um Ruten, Rollen und Schnüre geht.
Man braucht meist keine Spitzengeräte, aber eine mittlere Preislage ist schon zu empfehlen, wenn man auf Dauer Freude haben will.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Aktuell glaube ich, dass es mir mehr um ein waidgerechtes Ergebnis mit entsprechender Erfolgsquote gehen wird.


Vielleicht ist die Angelei mit Rute dann für dich nicht die passende Angelei
Es gibt schöne Netze mit denen man ebenfalls Fischfang betreiben kann
Die Erfolgsquote ist dabei deutlich höher
Damit fängst du so viel Fisch das du die ganze Familie ernähren kannst
Du musst dich zuvor nur nach den geltenden Bestummungen erkundigen und erforderliche Lizenzen einholen


----------



## Mescalero (3. Juli 2022)

Warum schreibst du das?
Ist doch super, wenn sich jemand schon vorher Gedanken macht anstatt zu sagen: der Kurs mit Prüfung und die Erstausstattung kosten dermaßen viel, da muss ich alles rausangeln was geht, Scheiß auf Kollateralschäden.


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juli 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Bei Ködern die einfach durchgekurbelt werden kann das bedingt funktionieren.
> 
> Wenn dann aber Köder animiert werden sollen, ist das nur mit einer der Ködergröße/-gewicht
> angepassten Ausrüstung möglich.


Das Spinnfischen ist nur EINE Art der Angelei, das Spinnfischen mit animierten Ködern nur EIN Bereich des Spinnfischens. Und in den Grenzbereichen dieser Angelei gilt genau das. Als (nach eigenen Worten) "blutiger Anfänger" ist es m.E. wichtiger erst mal einen allgemeinen Überblick zu bekommen als sich in solchen Spezialfällen zu verlieren.

Ich hatte oben versucht das etwas allgemeiner auszudrücken:



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> dass es doch Unterschiede gibt und dir die eine Combo nicht ausreicht, weil im Detail zu wenig genau.


----------



## bathgate (3. Juli 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Warum werden wohl alle Angler, mit jeweils an die Methode und Fischart angepasstem Gerät fischen?
> Richtig, weil sie fangen wollen und nicht nur ihre Köder baden wollen!
> Es macht z.B. überhaupt keinen Sinn, mit einer starken Hechtrute und entsprechend dicken Schnüren auf Barsch mit kleinen leichten Ködern zu fischen.
> Man erzielt nur erbärmliche Wurfweiten und von einer vernünftigen Köderführung bleibt dann auch nix übrig.
> ...



Super Tipps, klar verständlich, vielen Dank.


----------



## bathgate (3. Juli 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Das Wallerangeln würde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal gedanklich ausklammern. Gerät für gezielte Wallerangelei ist für andere Angelarten unbrauchbar und umgekehrt.
> Natürlich wird man auch mal einen 1,20m Waller mit leichtem Gerät landen können, das sollte aber nicht das Ziel sein.
> 
> Davon ab reicht 1 Combo natürlich aus, um 90% der bei uns angelbaren Fische zu beangeln. Nennt sich Allround. Allround ist natürlich immer auch Kompromiss.
> ...


Mir ging es bei den genannten Fischen nur darum, eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Fischen und deren Gewichten zu nennen. War schon oft genug in meinem Leben Anfänger, bei den unterschiedlichsten Sachen. Egal, wie viel ich vorher recherchiere, der 1. Kauf war nie das, was ich mir mit 1 oder 2 Jahren Erfahrung gekauft hätte. Daher möchte ich mir für die 1. Ausstattung nur was solides holen, damit ich mir mit ein wenig mehr Erfahrung etwas wirklich Gutes kaufen kann.

Eine gutwertige Combo für unter 100 €? So günstig hätte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt. Ich wäre eher davon ausgegangen, dass ein Einsteigerset mit Allem, was man braucht zum Angeln, aus dem Wasser bekommen, waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren bei 500 € liegen dürfte.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2022)

Ich würde mir eine Posen-, eine Karpfen- und eine mittelschwere Spinnrute anschaffen. Damit kannst du fast alles abdecken und dich behutsam entwickeln. Wenn du mit einer für alles beginnst wirst du vermutlich relativ schnell die Freude dran verlieren. Ich hatte Mal eine Feederrute für größere fliešgewässere (iirc 150gr WG) - du ahnst nicht wie wenig Freude und Erfolg das Ding in Teichen und kleineren Flüssen gemacht hat. Einmal war ein Rotauge gehakt und verstorben ohne dass ich einen Biss bemerkt hatte - das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Gut, damals hatte ich auch noch deutlich weniger Ahnung als heute (und habe immernoch wenig)
Beim Friedfischen (danke Taxidermist ;D ) ist es so, dass man mit feineren Schnüren, Haken etc. Mehr Erfolg hat weil die Fische im Regelfall alle Zeit der Welt haben, sich deinen Köder anzuschauen und was nicht auffällt gewinnt. Karpfen sind hierbei ein Sonderfall, der schwereres Gerät verlangt weil groß und kräftig.

Ansonsten: deine Intention erinnert mich, siehe mein Username, wir reden in einem Jahr nochmal;D


----------



## keinangelprofi (3. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> dass ein Einsteigerset mit Allem, was man braucht zum Angeln, aus dem Wasser bekommen, waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren bei *500 €* liegen dürfte


Insgesamt solltest du mit diesem Betrag kalkulieren, ja. Dann sind aber auch 2 Combos drin (i.d.R. darfst du in D mit 2 Combos angeln)  
Gutes Markengerät lässt sich übrigens auf dem Second Hand Markt gut wieder verkaufen, falls du in 1-2 Jahren merkst, dass du "mehr" willst.
Also erstmal starten, der Tackle Affe kommt von selbst.


----------



## bathgate (3. Juli 2022)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich würde mir eine Posen-, eine Karpfen- und eine mittelschwere Spinnrute anschaffen. Damit kannst du fast alles abdecken und dich behutsam entwickeln. Wenn du mit einer für alles beginnst wirst du vermutlich relativ schnell die Freude dran verlieren. Ich hatte Mal eine Feederrute für größere fliešgewässere (iirc 150gr WG) - du ahnst nicht wie wenig Freude und Erfolg das Ding in Teichen und kleineren Flüssen gemacht hat. Einmal war ein Rotauge gehakt und verstorben ohne dass ich einen Biss bemerkt hatte - das ist nicht im Sinne des Erfinders. Gut, damals hatte ich auch noch deutlich weniger Ahnung als heute (und habe immernoch wenig)
> Beim Friedfischen (danke Taxidermist ;D ) ist es so, dass man mit feineren Schnüren, Haken etc. Mehr Erfolg hat weil die Fische im Regelfall alle Zeit der Welt haben, sich deinen Köder anzuschauen und was nicht auffällt gewinnt. Karpfen sind hierbei ein Sonderfall, der schwereres Gerät verlangt weil groß und kräftig.
> 
> Ansonsten: deine Intention erinnert mich, siehe mein Username, wir reden in einem Jahr nochmal;D



Kochtopf: sehr gern. Habe jetzt ungefähr ein Drittel des Onlinekurses durch und noch viele offene Fragen. Ich denke, ich werde sicherlich demnächst mal bei einem oder mehreren Angelvereinen in der Umgebung aufschlagen, um zu lernen und zu schauen, wo es mir am Besten gefällt. Leider ist die Auswahl von Angelgewässern in der Nähe für "mal zwischendurch ohne weit zu fahren" relativ überschaubar: Main (lt. Internet ziemlich unangenehm zu beangeln), Nidda und ein Forellenteich.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Angelei mit Rute dann für dich nicht die passende Angelei
> Es gibt schöne Netze mit denen man ebenfalls Fischfang betreiben kann
> Die Erfolgsquote ist dabei deutlich höher
> Damit fängst du so viel Fisch das du die ganze Familie ernähren kannst
> Du musst dich zuvor nur nach den geltenden Bestummungen erkundigen und erforderliche Lizenzen einholen



Verstehe diese Aussage nicht??? 
Eventuell habe ich nicht alles richtig gelesen, sowie ich das verstanden habe, ging es um Erfolgsquote, von max. Entnahme habe ich nichts gelesen,
Dein Sohn angelt in Köln auf Karpfen, denke er und auch du freuen sich über seine hohe Erfolgsquote, nach deiner Interpretation muss ich dann auch von einer hohen Entnahmequote ausgehen, vermute eher nicht.


----------



## Jason (3. Juli 2022)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> . Ich hatte Mal eine Feederrute für größere fliešgewässere (iirc 150gr WG


War das zufällig eine Shakespeare Sigma in 13'? 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2022)

Jason schrieb:


> War das zufällig eine Shakespeare Sigma in 13'?
> 
> Gruß Jason


Japp. Zum Glück habe ich einen Bekloppten gefunden der sie mir abgenommen hat ;D


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Juli 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Verstehe diese Aussage nicht???


Musst du auch nicht verstehen, ich verstehe das schon
Ich verstehe unter waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren und das mit nur 1 Rute die auf alle Fischarten passt, dass jemand mit minimaler Ausrüstung nach Möglichkeit viel Fisch aus den Gewässern ziehen möchte


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> mit nur 1 Rute die auf alle Fischarten passt, dass jemand mit minimaler Ausrüstung nach Möglichkeit viel Fisch aus den Gewässern ziehen möchte



So im Sinne der OCC sozusagen.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verstehen, ich verstehe das schon
> Ich verstehe unter waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren und das mit nur 1 Rute die auf alle Fischarten passt, dass jemand mit minimaler Ausrüstung nach Möglichkeit viel Fisch aus den Gewässern ziehen möchte


Na ja es ist legitim Fisch zu entnehmen, und ich glaube viele denken am Anfang dass die Viecher in den Kescher springen und die Gewässer randvoll sind. Das regelt sich von alleine


----------



## Thomas. (3. Juli 2022)

keinangelprofi schrieb:


> Dass man für jeden Pfurz eine eigene Combo braucht ist völliger Unsinn und eher Verkaufsargument der Industrie als sachlich begründet.


misst dann bin ich denen auf dem Leim gegangen und habe mich übers Ohr hauen lassen


----------



## bathgate (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verstehen, ich verstehe das schon
> Ich verstehe unter waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren und das mit nur 1 Rute die auf alle Fischarten passt, dass jemand mit minimaler Ausrüstung nach Möglichkeit viel Fisch aus den Gewässern ziehen möchte


Genau das. Ansonsten hätte ich eher nach Dynamit zum Fischen gefragt 

Mir ging es darum, zu verstehen, warum verschiedene Ruten sinnvoll sind.


----------



## Tricast (3. Juli 2022)

Thomas. schrieb:


> misst dann bin ich denen auf dem Leim gegangen und habe mich übers Ohr hauen lassen


Genau, wie wir anderen auch. Warum sollte es Dir besser gehen als uns???   

Liebe Grüße Heinz


----------



## Waidbruder (3. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Mir ging es bei den genannten Fischen nur darum, eine möglichst große Bandbreite an Fischen und deren Gewichten zu nennen. War schon oft genug in meinem Leben Anfänger, bei den unterschiedlichsten Sachen. Egal, wie viel ich vorher recherchiere, der 1. Kauf war nie das, was ich mir mit 1 oder 2 Jahren Erfahrung gekauft hätte. Daher möchte ich mir für die 1. Ausstattung nur was solides holen, damit ich mir mit ein wenig mehr Erfahrung etwas wirklich Gutes kaufen kann.
> 
> Eine gutwertige Combo für unter 100 €? So günstig hätte ich es mir nicht vorgestellt. Ich wäre eher davon ausgegangen, dass ein Einsteigerset mit Allem, was man braucht zum Angeln, aus dem Wasser bekommen, waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren bei 500 € liegen dürfte.


Ich angele seit ein paar Jahrzehnten, aber ich bewege mich für ( Spin) Rolle und Rute zusammen meist unter/knapp über 100 Euro. Klar würde ich mehr investieren, wenn ich mit der Ausrüstung nicht zufrieden wär, aber das war bisher nicht nötig. Man sollte allerdings schon etwas recherchieren z.b.  Testberichte lesen wenn man etwas bestimmtes ins Auge gefasst hat. Nicht alles günstige Gerät ist top, vieles aber schon.


----------



## steffen78 (3. Juli 2022)

Eine meiner besten(liebsten)  Spinnruten ist vom Lidl und die hat top Werte und liegt (für mich) wie angegossen in der Hand. Ist alles bissel vorliebe und auch Erfahrunge mit dem Tackle... aber sicher ist das die große anglerindustrie einen immer neues zeug verkaufen möchte (da muss es ebend der "carp-stuhl" teuer aus dem Angellsden sein und darf nicht der preiswerte campingstuhl aus dem Bsumarkt sein...)


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2022)

steffen78 schrieb:


> Eine meiner besten(liebsten)  Spinnruten ist vom Lidl und die hat top Werte und liegt (für mich) wie angegossen in der Hand. Ist alles bissel vorliebe und auch Erfahrunge mit dem Tackle... aber sicher ist das die große anglerindustrie einen immer neues zeug verkaufen möchte (da muss es ebend der "carp-stuhl" teuer aus dem Angellsden sein und darf nicht der preiswerte campingstuhl aus dem Bsumarkt sein...)


Die Lidl Teleskopruten finde ich, wenn man von den Nubbsies (Kleinteilen), Schnur und Rolle absieht echt ok. Die alten Eisenschweinfreilaufrollen von Lidl waren auch sehr zuverlässig und boten value for money (fyi: in grauer Vorzeit, also präcovid, fand ich die Rollen bei Ali. Normalerweise kann man bei den meisten Angelsachen davon ausgehen, dass die in China im Einzelverkauf ca. 20% des hiesigen Handelspreises kosten (Ausnahmen bestätigen hierbei die Regel, bei einer Rolle, die hier von Nash gelabelt wurde waren es Mal 10%), ich fand auch die Lidl Eisenschweine dort und die waren in China tatsächlich 70% so teuer wie letzten Endes bei Lidl - ich schätze Mal die haben da Stückzahlen geordert, mit denen man eine Großstadt ausrüsten könnte um den Preis zu halten. Je nach Gewichtsklasse und Ausbaugrad des Angelplatzes macht ein stabiler Angelstuhl mit verstellbaren Beinen und Schlammtellern durchaus Sinn. Während zarten Geschöpfen wie Minimax ein Tetrapack zum Sitzen reichen würde habe ich wiederum mittlerweile eine erkleckliche Zahl an alternativen Sitzgelegenheiten geschrotet und finde mich langsam damit ab, dass ich in diesem Leben wohl kein Schlangenmensch mehr werde


----------



## u-see fischer (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Musst du auch nicht verstehen, ich verstehe das schon
> Ich verstehe unter waidgerecht Töten und am Wasser aufbewahren und das mit nur 1 Rute die auf alle Fischarten passt, dass jemand mit minimaler Ausrüstung nach Möglichkeit viel Fisch aus den Gewässern ziehen möchte


Außer in deinem Post habe ich hier noch nichts von waidgerechtem Töten gelesen, auch nicht in der Vorstellung von bathgate .

Bitte kläre mich mal auf, wo er was von Fischentnahme (erst recht von max. Entnahme) geschrieben hat.
Waidgerechter Umgang beim Angeln beinhaltet wohl etwas mehr als nur das waidgerechte töten, solltest du als bekennender Realeaser wissen.
Die Frage eines blutigem Anfängers ob es nicht eine Angelrute gibt, mit der man aale Fischarten fangen kann, ist erstmal durchaus legitime, die Antwort im zweiten Post "Kauf die eine 3 Meter Rute mit 200g WG" in meinen Augen nicht, erst recht nicht im Hinblick auf Waidgerechtigkeit.


----------



## De_Snoekbaars (3. Juli 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Außer in deinem Post habe ich hier noch nichts von waidgerechtem Töten gelesen, auch nicht in der Vorstellung von bathgate .


Alles gut, was man nicht lesen möchte übersieht man halt  
Ich habe aber auch keine Lust mich hier weiter reinzuhängen
Einfach mal Beitrag 13 lesen 
Und jetzt kannst du hier weiter den Gutmenschen spielen 
Ich bin hier raus


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Juli 2022)

De_Snoekbaars schrieb:


> Ich habe aber auch keine Lust mich hier weiter reinzuhängen


Weise, wenn auch zu spät


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (4. Juli 2022)

Ich habe, als ich mit dem Angeln (wieder) angefangen habe, mir die Ausrüstung auf die Anforderungen und zu beangelbaren Fischarten des hauptsächlich beangelten Gewässers zusammengestellt. 

Dabei hat mich auch mein Gerätehändler beraten. Da es überwiegend ein Fluß war/ist, legte ich daher von Anfang an meinen Schwerpunkt aufs Grundangeln. 
Zum Stippen habe ich bisher mit einer Kopfrute immer viel Spaß und Erfolg gehabt. 
Einige hier im Board fischen in der Nidda, vielleicht können die Dir etwas zu Anforderungen (Strömung, Uferbefestigung, Fischarten, Tiefe) dieses Flusses schreiben. 

Ich persönlich verwende Tagesruten bis 60, 70gr Wg und fürs Nachtangeln welche zwischen 70 und 100gr.Wg, allerdings nur zum Grundangeln und in Längen bis 3m.


----------



## bathgate (4. Juli 2022)

u-see fischer schrieb:


> Außer in deinem Post habe ich hier noch nichts von waidgerechtem Töten gelesen, auch nicht in der Vorstellung von bathgate .
> 
> Bitte kläre mich mal auf, wo er was von Fischentnahme (erst recht von max. Entnahme) geschrieben hat.





u-see fischer schrieb:


> Waidgerechter Umgang beim Angeln beinhaltet wohl etwas mehr als nur das waidgerechte töten, solltest du als bekennender Realeaser wissen.
> Die Frage eines blutigem Anfängers ob es nicht eine Angelrute gibt, mit der man aale Fischarten fangen kann, ist erstmal durchaus legitime, die Antwort im zweiten Post "Kauf die eine 3 Meter Rute mit 200g WG" in meinen Augen nicht, erst recht nicht im Hinblick auf Waidgerechtigkeit.



In Beitrag #4 habe ich von einem "waidgerechten Ergebnis" gesprochen und meinte damals nur das waidgerechte Töten. Wie Du aber richtigerweise ausführst, gehört zur Waidgerechtigkeit mehr als nur das reine Töten. Aber was eigentlich genau? Darauf wird in den Videos von Fishing King, die ich bislang geschaut habe, vergleichsweise wenig eingegangen. Ich wäre Dir daher dankbar, wenn Du mir weitere Hinweise geben könntest, was alles zur Waidgerechtigkeit dazu gehört. Schließlich sollte ich alle diese Aspekte berücksichtigen, sobald ich selbst am Angeln bin.



Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Dabei hat mich auch mein Gerätehändler beraten. Da es überwiegend ein Fluß war/ist, legte ich daher von Anfang an meinen Schwerpunkt aufs Grundangeln.
> Zum Stippen habe ich bisher mit einer Kopfrute immer viel Spaß und Erfolg gehabt.
> Einige hier im Board fischen in der Nidda, vielleicht können die Dir etwas zu Anforderungen (Strömung, Uferbefestigung, Fischarten, Tiefe) dieses Flusses schreiben.
> 
> Ich persönlich verwende Tagesruten bis 60, 70gr Wg und fürs Nachtangeln welche zwischen 70 und 100gr.Wg, allerdings nur zum Grundangeln und in Längen bis 3m.


Für Tipps zur Ausrüstung bin ich dankbar. Auf jeden Fall werde ich auch mal einen oder mehrere der Angelvereine der Gegend besuchen und mich auch in nem lokalen Fachgeschäft beraten lassen.


----------



## Tricast (4. Juli 2022)

Waidgerechtigkeit: Dazu gehört auch das schnelle Drillen (also angepasstes Angelgerät) und nicht Stundenlang den Fisch drillen; das schnelle lösen des Hakens und das schnelle zurücksetzen wenn man den Fisch nicht verwerten will und das mit nassen Händen. 
Habe ich noch was vergessen?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## u-see fischer (4. Juli 2022)

Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet in meinen Augen ein Handeln und Umgang (beim Angeln) mit einem Fisch, so schonen wie möglich.
Da Barsche z.B. ein sehr weichen Maul haben, kann auch das gezielte Barschangeln und drillen mit einer Rute die eigentlich für Waller gedacht ist dem Fisch schaden zufügen.
Waidgerechtes Angeln beinhaltet neben den von Tricast genannten Punkten, daher in meinen Augen auch das Angeln mit der Fischart angepasster Ausrüstung. Dazu gehört dann auch, dass man z.B. bei Hechtgefahr auch ein Stahl/Titanvorfach benutz, auch die passenden Haken (ev. Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken umrüsten) gehören mit dazu.

Du siehst, Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein weites Thema, da muss man manchmal auch Fehler machen, wichtig ist es dann nur, anschlie0end die richtigen Erkenntnisse daraus zu ziehen.


----------



## Snâsh (6. Juli 2022)

bathgate schrieb:


> Kochtopf: sehr gern. Habe jetzt ungefähr ein Drittel des Onlinekurses durch und noch viele offene Fragen. Ich denke, ich werde sicherlich demnächst mal bei einem oder mehreren Angelvereinen in der Umgebung aufschlagen, um zu lernen und zu schauen, wo es mir am Besten gefällt. Leider ist die Auswahl von Angelgewässern in der Nähe für "mal zwischendurch ohne weit zu fahren" relativ überschaubar: Main (lt. Internet ziemlich unangenehm zu beangeln), Nidda und ein Forellenteich.


Hi Bathgate, 
danke für die Gewässerauswahl. Wenn du dir die Sachen vor der Prüfung anschauen willst sag Bescheid. Ich wohne in der Nähe und Angel selber auch an Main und Nidda + Rhein. Wenn du deinen Schein hast nehme ich dich auch gerne mit und zeige dir die entsprechenden Unterschiede auf. Wenn du in den Angelladen willst kann ich auch mitkommen da es auch dabei schwarze Schafe gibt. Sag einfach Bescheid, Erklärungen zu Equipmentzusammenstellungen etc lernt man am schnellsten wenn man mit am Wasser ist.


----------



## bathgate (6. Juli 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hi Bathgate,
> danke für die Gewässerauswahl. Wenn du dir die Sachen vor der Prüfung anschauen willst sag Bescheid. Ich wohne in der Nähe und Angel selber auch an Main und Nidda + Rhein. Wenn du deinen Schein hast nehme ich dich auch gerne mit und zeige dir die entsprechenden Unterschiede auf. Wenn du in den Angelladen willst kann ich auch mitkommen da es auch dabei schwarze Schafe gibt. Sag einfach Bescheid, Erklärungen zu Equipmentzusammenstellungen etc lernt man am schnellsten wenn man mit am Wasser ist.



Herzlich gern, vielen Dank für das Angebot. Mir kommt das Thema "für welchen Zielfisch nehme ich welche Ausrüstung und was muss ich dabei berücksichtigen" in der theoretischen Ausbildung viel zu kurz. Da würde ich unheimlich gern mal mit Dir mitkommen. Ich schicke Dir gleich mal ne PN.



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet in meinen Augen ein Handeln und Umgang (beim Angeln) mit einem Fisch, so schonen wie möglich.
> Da Barsche z.B. ein sehr weichen Maul haben, kann auch das gezielte Barschangeln und drillen mit einer Rute die eigentlich für Waller gedacht ist dem Fisch schaden zufügen.
> Waidgerechtes Angeln beinhaltet neben den von Tricast genannten Punkten, daher in meinen Augen auch das Angeln mit der Fischart angepasster Ausrüstung. Dazu gehört dann auch, dass man z.B. bei Hechtgefahr auch ein Stahl/Titanvorfach benutz, auch die passenden Haken (ev. Kunstköder auf Einzelhaken umrüsten) gehören mit dazu.
> 
> Du siehst, Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein weites Thema, da muss man manchmal auch Fehler machen, wichtig ist es dann nur, anschlie0end die richtigen Erkenntnisse daraus zu ziehen.



Gilt auch für Tricast: Das Vermeiden unnötigen Leidens gehört für mich unbedingt dazu. Das bedeutet, dass ich nur so angeln möchte, dass alle Fische, die nicht untermaßig (gibt es eigentlich sowas wie übermaßig?) sind, verwerten möchte. C&R widerspricht meinen eigenen Ansprüchen an Ethik. Ob Ihr das machen wollt, müsst Ihr selbst wissen. Auch aus diesem Grund habe ich gefragt, ob eine "one fits all"-Lösung zum Angeln für meine Zielregion überhaupt möglich ist.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Juli 2022)

Nidda und gerade der Main haben doch super Potenzial, da fängt sogar UnagiDeniz 
Also sollte das Gewässer entsprechend die Geräteauswahl vorgeben
Kräftiges Grundgerät auf Aal, Küchenwels, Zander und grosse Weiss Fische. Solide mittlere Rolle, geflochtene, Bleie Un Kleinteile, Stirnlampe, Packung Tauis und ab dafür. Auf Zander noch ne mittlere Spinne und gut is. 
Glückwunsch zum top Mainrevier. 
Wie gesagt sogar der De..z...


----------



## Snâsh (7. Juli 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Nidda und gerade der Main haben doch super Potenzial, da fängt sogar UnagiDeniz
> Also sollte das Gewässer entsprechend die Geräteauswahl vorgeben
> Kräftiges Grundgerät auf Aal, Küchenwels, Zander und grosse Weiss Fische. Solide mittlere Rolle, geflochtene, Bleie Un Kleinteile, Stirnlampe, Packung Tauis und ab dafür. Auf Zander noch ne mittlere Spinne und gut is.
> Glückwunsch zum top Mainrevier.
> Wie gesagt sogar der De..z...


Sogar der der sich mehr Nächte und die unmenschlichsten Zeiten um die Ohren schlägt!.....absolut Banane der gute


----------



## DenizJP (7. Juli 2022)

haha

wobei ich es inzwischen beim Ansitz *versuche* etwas herunterzufahren.

Ich merke, dass mein Körper es stellenweise net mehr mitmacht..


----------



## PirschHirsch (8. Juli 2022)

Das ist die Folge, wenn man sich gezwungenermaßen rein von Aal ernähren muss - auf Dauer etwas einseitig, das schwächt.

Darum schnell auf zum Rechtsanwalt, den Main-Bewirtschafter verklagen - kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man wegen dessen offenbar völlig einseitiger Besatzpolitik mit Mangelerscheinungen im KH landet


----------



## bathgate (9. Juli 2022)

Heute hat mich Snâsh auf eine (leider aufgrund Terminschwierigkeiten auf beiden Seiten) viel zu kurze Tour mitgenommen. Es war echt fantastisch, mit wie viel Fachwissen und Geduld er alle meine Fragen beantwortet hat. Herzlichen Dank auch über diesen Weg. Ich hoffe, das war nicht die letzte Tour, egal ob vor oder nach meinem Angelschein


----------



## bathgate (9. Juli 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das ist die Folge, wenn man sich gezwungenermaßen rein von Aal ernähren muss - auf Dauer etwas einseitig, das schwächt.
> 
> Darum schnell auf zum Rechtsanwalt, den Main-Bewirtschafter verklagen - kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass man wegen dessen offenbar völlig einseitiger Besatzpolitik mit Mangelerscheinungen im KH landet



Meine Frau ist total verrückt nach Aal. Wenn es den auch im Main gibt, wird sie mich wahrscheinlich künftig bei Wind und Wetter rausscheuchen...


----------

